# White LED Desk Lamp are different colors?



## sfbella (Mar 30, 2010)

Why is there variation in the white leds? How do they get matching led colors so all their lights are neutral or cool white?
I was looking at some led desk lamp and have noticed some appear to be more blue, slight green, cool white, or neutral white from the same manufacturer.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Chemicals are added to the LEDs themselves to produce colors and sometimes the plastic domes help with that. Poor color between like models = poor quality/poor quality assurance.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

After some time in the printing industry.
I find that the blueish lights seem to be the best for color when looking at something.
They tend to be a bit brighter and seem to help make white things more white.


----------

